# Remote Control



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a similar set up on my HF DC. I been using it for about 2 years and my reciever just died this weekend, good news though the set up I purchased had 3 recievers, so I have an extra. One of them also controls the extra overhead lighting. I think I paid a little more than $14 but it was for 3 and they work great. In the future I would definetly purchase again as it works fine for a DC remote.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use one, so far it has been morking very well.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been using one just like this for the last three years, not a single problem.


----------



## WoodenUnion (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone know of a good alternative for 220/30amps? I would love to have one for my dust collector, but its the grizz 2hp, and I've had trouble finding a remote without paying $75-100 or more which I just can't justify.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

'"Anyone know of a good alternative for 220/30amps?".
This is what I use mine for. 
I use it for my Clear View 5HP Dc.
I use the remote to energize/dis-energize a relay for the cyclone. 
I have only one 220Volts circuit. 
I use one leg and the ground of the 220V circuit to get 110 Volts for the remote and the relay.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46764


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Watch Lowes around x-mas, You can pick that same system up for around $10.00 Be aware they come with different transmitter frequencies. I bought two the first time around thinking I'd be able to control two things with the same remote. Whoops.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Got it too. Been working great for two years now. And so cheap! If it breaks I'll buy another. 
Tx for the review.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Interesting so many are using this on their HF d/c's. I bought one about a month ago and commented on here how well it worked then spent 2 weeks with one guy telling me why it wouldn't work?????All I know is it does.
Good post OSU55.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

$10 at Menards. Works well with shop vac.


----------



## thenetdog (Mar 19, 2012)

I do not have this exact unit but sometimes these receivers are designed like garage door openers in that their frequency can be changed. It looks like this one cannot be changed from the outside but I would take off the housing and look for a set of DIP switches inside - maybe you can set them to match the hard way.


----------



## technochitlin (Sep 10, 2011)

For those lazy like me, Amazon has them here


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I appreciate the review. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## phomer (Jan 19, 2013)

I attached a small binder clip to the chain. I just clip it to my shirt so I don't have to hunt for it. Works great.


----------



## john200 (Jan 19, 2010)

One thing I have found with my remotes is they get dust in them and sometime don't work so well. I now put them in a zip lock bag and use the remotes while they are in their bag and I haven't had one quit working now in 2 years.
Thanks for the great info!
John


----------



## JamesAustin (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a setup like this that I used to power my wet/dry vac that I had attached to my table saw. I used velcro to attach the remote to the top of the tablesaw fence.
this worked great for about 2 years, until one day I went into my shop to find the vac running full blast and the box part melted into a big blob.
I switched to the automatic switch that Sears sells that turns the vac on when you turn on the saw..


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

James Austin, That senaro is exactly why i always unplug ALL of my machinery from the walls before I leave the shop. Guess I'm kind of OCD - LOL


----------



## byrdman61 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews. I just ordered one. byrdman61


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review. Are you talking about the $149-$199, 2hp dust collector from HF?


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Been using this one:









from Harbor Freight and it works well. One for vacuum, one for overhead fan filter box and one for air compressor.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-indoor-wireless-remote-system-68759.html $21.99 and of course used my coupon


----------

